# A Talk about "Hippies"



## FinShaggy (Sep 26, 2011)

Alright. So I want to start off with the past, but PLEASE don't cling to this part. It is a very small part of what I have to say. A "Hippie" in the past was just someone that was within the culture. They didn't necessarily believe in the ideas that were taking hold. A person considered a hippy may have believe in the ideas. But not every single one did. Some even now say, "I was just really high, trying to have fun, and being stupid." But, that's because that individual WAS "Really high trying to have fun and being stupid" And that individual was not thinking ANY deeper than that. So even in the past the term "Hippie" was not the best word, not to say that there was a best word. There was just words, not "good" words to describe everything well.
There were Yippies, Hippies, Stoners, tweakers, Acid heads, and more words lost to history. But a lot of these words are used interchangeably today.

These words are not interchangable. These people may do similar things, and may have similar ideas. But they are all different things.

"Hippy" is used and was used very generally. Someone who wears peace signs a lot. or someone who simply has long hair, or smokes a lot of weed. A cop can smoke a lot of weed.


The MAIN question I want to ask is...

What The **** is the deal with EVERYONE thinking Hippies are driving around in prius's, and other little ***** cars?

People call me a Hippy. White people say I look like Jesus, Mexicans say I look like Shaggy, Black people say I look like young Snoop. I don't like being called a hippy. But I look like I look, and my clothing option doesn't help, but I'm not walking around in tie die or peace signs. So a long haired stoner is a hippy?

I want Three Vehicles:
A little boat, for travel (maybe upgrade eventually)
A Bus (Like semi modern school bus)
And an old Cady Deville


So I just want to let everyone know. There's more than just "Hippies". And even if noone cares that there are more things, PLEASE stop generalizing it as in the arena with someone who's going to gloat over you because they recycle and drive a prius.

It's about being "Real", and being able to handle yourself in real situations, and think in ways you can apply to the real world. Not following an old label.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2011)

i wore that title proudly when i was a "kid"...I would wear it proudly today.  To me it means nothing about what you drive...the opposite really. If you were a hippy in the day, you didn't have anything to drive. Maybe a friend w/ a VW.  In my world it means a way of thinking about people and our earth, not about a car. just my old hippy thinking. Peace man.


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 26, 2011)

But "Hippie" is almost like saying "groupie" there was Timothy Leary, Ken Kesey, The Merry Pranksters, The Up Against The Wall  and lots more. 

Hippies were a mixture of people following the culture these people were a part of. Like they were ALL a part of it. But in different ways.

And yeah, it's about thinking and action, not cars. But things are different today.


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2011)

Brosef you might want to checkout the site rules....Hick is gonna blow a gasket with all those curse words being posted.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2011)

how did you get away with all those curse words---every time i try to cuss i get an electric shock---

so---you call yourself a hippy---IMO---hippy is a state of mind---it's each and every individuals state of mind---Peace---free love---sex, drugs, rock and roll---these terms have all been associated with hippys of past---the modern day hippy has evolved---

in my world---the hippy is One with mother earth---don't care if you walk, drive a bicycle, get a lift with a friend, or drive a prius---so long as you give back more than you take---

there certainly are worse roll models the younger generation might choose to follow than the hippy---really no different than being a good human being to the rest of the peeps you share this suspended floating marble with---

:48: :48:


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 26, 2011)

There was only one cuss word in the original post and it didn't actually post it. It went ****. And there was only one more in a reply I posted. But that was the name of a group. Not really cussing, it's the name of something. How do you talk about them without using their name?


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't call myself a Hippie. Other people do.

My point is that the Hippie isn't the role model. The Hippie is already following something else.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2011)

cuss words part of a name or not do not show up when i type them---i would be honored if someone thought i might be a hippy---sorry you see a hippy in a negative light---IMO it is not a derogatory term---but---one of endearment and love---someone who is centered---has a legit opinion of their own---marches to their own drummer---usually thinks of others before them self---no shame being called a hippy man


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't see it in a negative light. How is a Groupie a bad thing? It's not the band, but it's not a problem. And I said other people see "Hippies" as conceded prius drivers. Not me.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 27, 2011)

Dang Hippies...allways woried about what others think and do.
Get a haircut.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

NCH, don't forget dirty, we were called dirty hippies. lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2011)

There's not enough free love and rolling around naked in mud pits at concerts now adays :rofl: eace:


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah. But it's about more than just the concerts.
There's not enough "real" thinking or realization on a global scale, period.
The middle east is starting to realize stuff. But still that's not enough.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 27, 2011)

I just got back from Mendo and the Hippies are in full force.
All fun and games till you see "hippies" riding around on Dirtbikes with AR's slung across thier backs protecting "The Road".
I was "conversing" with a hot young thang who informed me that she was a Gypsy, not a hippy.
What's the difference I asked, she told me Hippies don't take showers on the reg and wear G-Strings.
I love me a gypsy.


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

That's funny. Not really too big a difference in her mind. Or maybe she considered that a big difference. I don't know.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 27, 2011)

I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
(not you rose, your a female)

I served my country. Through wartime.
I dont whine, I dont complain. I drive around getting 12mpg, throwing Styrofoam containers out the window, and farting in elevators cause I earned my right by being an a** kickin American to do so.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha, yeah NCH. The 'camo clad, riding into town on dirt bikes' "Hippies" up in Arcata aren't exactly peace love and rock n roll. :rofl:  mmmmm, if by her definition with those differences, I'd be all over a good looking gypsy :hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 27, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> There's not enough free love and rolling around naked in mud pits at concerts now adays :rofl: eace:




I guess you never been to roo


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember some "free love" back in 1987 that I required a shot of penicillin to get rid of.
:holysheep:


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
> Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
> (not you rose, your a female)
> 
> ...



This is an example of how many different ideas of "hippies" their are. That's why I'll talk to, chill, and smoke with people that want to call themselves hippies. But I'm not gonna go calling myself one. 
Because when **** gets real, I always come out ok. And no one ever dies. Even if I'm the only person conscious in the situation, everything ends up ok.

I just think there is a difference between people who are "Real" and people who decide to put labels on themselves. Just do you, and be honorable about it.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 27, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
> Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
> (not you rose, your a female)
> 
> ...



Wow....


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2011)

:yeahthat: ---*WOW*---i ain't biting on that


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol....Spear you okay my friend? Wrong side of the bed?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
> Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
> (not you rose, your a female)
> 
> ...



Thank you for your service Spearchucker! Hope I never get in an elevator with you though.


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you for your service Spearchucker! Hope I never get in an elevator with you though.



That's hilarious.

And if you think about it, it just made what he said into a metaphor about Americans.
 She doesn't want to be in an elevator with him. But he isn't just farting in elevators, he said more stuff than that. Like the planet is the elevator.

Not that she meant it that way.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I remember some "free love" back in 1987 that I required a shot of penicillin to get rid of.
> :holysheep:


 
Are you sure it was free:hubba:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting. to me being a Hippie was living a lifestyle, ie, peace, love, sharing, the arts -- the good things about life and a rejection of the life style we were brought up in -- all the lies, cheating, raceism, egotism, bigotry, and materialism. It was also a rejection of violence and a period of tolerance. it was illconcieved from the beginning and bound to fail, but man, we had fun while it lasted. 

Peace


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

But, it was illconcieved, because it wasn't just "The Hippies" It was the hippies amplifying the works of a bunch of musicians, scientists, and high ranking political activists. 
Basically, it wasn't conceived. It was a bunch of other things coming together as one thing.


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

And those people may have been called or considered "hippies", but they called themselves writers, or musicians, or chemists for the most part. They may have aligned with the hippies, but the hippies came from what they put out originally.

And being a hippie wasn't a problem in the past, it's a problem now because it comes attached to SOO many different sterotypes that in a group of people, each person mayhave their own idea.


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

Am at Hippie U taking Hippie 101?   
:icon_smile:


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Am at Hippie U taking Hippie 101?
> :icon_smile:



What does this say?

Something about "Am I taking Hippie 101" 
Not taking a class, but I've done a lot of reading and thinking into history on my own. And when we got taught about it in school I thought it was stupid that they didn't teach us anything important about the near revolution in America. So I learned even more on my own after that specifically about the sixties. And some of the ideals have always stayed with me, so I always kept learning more about it. But I always learn more about all history.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Am at Hippie U taking Hippie 101?
> :icon_smile:




i got kicked out of hippy 101 for listening to motown with short hair


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

Motown works, the short hair, um no. Although I married a guy with short hair when i was at my hippiest, so i guess in true hippy fashion, it is what ever turns you on. ( he was in the airforce, but did he end up with some long long hair. A big ole fro for a white guy. Now he has no hair.....oh so depressing.


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 27, 2011)

Everyone says I have a fro.
Black people say I look like young snoop.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

cool.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---funny how long hairs in the day---peter frampton types are bald as a cue ball these days---i was actually born in the sixties---so---i was a baby hippy thru family and friends---guess i was in the disco duck era of the 70's


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Orange! do you remember what your first favorite song was? It is ok if it was disco, you won't be hurt.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Orange! do you remember what your first favorite song was? It is ok if it was disco, you won't be hurt.


 
Hi Rose,

The tide is high--Blondie 1980, i was 5, my first fav song and my first crush. guess im not a hippie


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2011)

yes, it was called "my ding-a-ling" chuck berry live london sessions---LMAO


i actually swiped that album from my grandparents---still got it today


how bout you?


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

When I was a wee little lad my first favorite rock song was Soul Kitchen by The Doors.....I was about 5 and played the hell out of that whole album. Still love that song.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 27, 2011)

The first real music I ever got my hands on (aside from Mickey Mouse Club) was a Black Sabbath 8 track from my neighbor. I wore it out before I turned 9. Yup. An original speaker lizard here, and imperfect hearing to prove it..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 28, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
> Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
> (not you rose, your a female)
> 
> ...



Thanks for your service bro.. but with all due respect I've never seen this side of your posts... 

IMO you're so wrong and maybe you need to roll up a fatty or 3, bro....:joint::joint::joint:  

I'm a proud old hippy and I know a LOT of old hippies & many served side by side with you in wartime conflict so please spare us your social commentary, whining and judgements about me or my friends.

Getting back to Marijuana Passion our sometimes so-called 'insignificant social caste' aka the Hippies have done more for freeing this majestic herb than a whole world of 'Square Bears' ever did combined.  While you were off puttin' boots to necks and fists to faces we were doin our part growin the dank an furthering the genetics for all of mankind.  The sooner we get back to focussing on the dank at hand the better...




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you for your service Spearchucker! Hope I never get in an elevator with you though.



Priceless Rosebud.....

Peace~!eace:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe anyone who "Turned on, Tuned in, and dropped out," were "Hippies." I lived the life, and I atribute this period in my experience, and all the acid I took, to be what has kept me thinking young and even looking younger than those my age. It was a magical time. I wish it could happen again, but I really doubt that will happen in this materialistic and brutal world we live in. I feel real grateful for the experiences -- and the shot diddn't hurt that bad Hampster. lol.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2011)

keep on chooglin'----creedence


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hi Rose,
> 
> The tide is high--Blondie 1980, i was 5, my first fav song and my first crush. guess im not a hippie



That is an awesome song, you can be hippy. Wow, such taste for a five year old. 

orangesunshine 	"yes, it was called "my ding-a-ling" chuck berry live london sessions---LMAO"

That is funny! Great taste though, and very hip grandparents!

You guys are all gifted in your early music choices. 

The first song that made me dance in my bedroom with my "record player" turned up full fuzzy blast was the Beatles, Twist and shout...oh yea.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 28, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
> Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
> (not you rose, your a female)
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I should probably leave this alone, but I just can't.  

Just because you served your country as an "a** kickin American", you certainly did not earn the right to be an inconsiderate jerk by doing the things you seem so proud of.  Wasting resources, polluting our country and being a menace to societal air cleanliness are not things us Hippies aspire too.  

I am a disabled veteran and I take exception to your post.  

Now I'm off to a corner to chill and toke.

:bolt::bong:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your service SunWolf. I too am a disabled vet, and I too took offence at that post. I only bust caps when my life is in danger. It's a shame there are still people who seem to be proud of brutalizing others because of their beliefs. Can't we all just get along? When will our society grow up?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2011)

this thread has inspired my to buy a turntable and dust off some old vinyl  albums:woohoo:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 29, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Orange! do you remember what your first favorite song was? It is ok if it was disco, you won't be hurt.


The first song I remember was Puff the Magic Dragon.  
I don't like the hippie hate talk here. I lost some respect for some people today. Apparently it wasn't mutual anyway. So to hell with you - you wanker.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2011)

nice to see you *OHC*---the hippy hate is gone sweetie---nothing but love in the air---:48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 29, 2011)

eace: hey sunshine . 
Silence is consent. I had to say it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2011)

there are many things i could have said in response to the spearchucker---but--sometimes when peeps are sooooo out of line it just ain't worth the energy to reply---last thing i want to do is get into hippy debate with someone as ignorant as that---we know who we are---we know where we came from---we know what we represent--we know where we are going---i am comfortable in my skin---have no regrets---appreciate those who served our country---and---say screw those who think they are entitled to ANYTHING---some things are best un-said


----------



## FinShaggy (Sep 29, 2011)

I wasn't hating on hippies. I was just pointing out the positive and negative glorifying of the word, and asking why I am put in league with hybrid driving coffee fanatics. I smoke weed all day, and have long hair. But that's SOO different from what people call a "Hippy" now. They still consider that a hippie, but it spans all the way over into the Star Bucks fiends and other stuff too. 

Just because I smoke, think, and don't dress "right" I look like I belong on a computer at StarBucks all day?

I was just saying some things that I noticed and asking some things about what I couldn't figure out.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 29, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think of hippie males as bums and cowards.
> Feminine little pansies who whine and complain. While real men are out putting boot to throat, fist to face earning those crybabies the right to do so.
> (not you rose, your a female)
> 
> ...



wow screw you d!ck...i take great offense to that being a hippie and an american!  where do you come from?  I'm sorry that our government has brain washed you into thinking you are entitled because you went off and fought a war that most americans dont even believe we should be in.  

yeah thanks for your service...I have so many family members and friends that served that dont feel that way...

yeah u dont whine....you dont complain....yeah ok...whats this then^^^

how have you "earned" your right to be an @sshole american?  by shooting somebody?  why dont you do something real for your country...like get a garbage bag in your gas guzzling american road killing truck?  yeah you do your part a$$hole! 

soooooo.... you are calling out Jack Herrer and Ed Rosenthal saying they are bums and cowards.....maybe you should check yourself....they did more for this country than you ever will !

SMOKE BREAK IM GETTING FIRED UP:

man i hate waking up to crap like that! not a good way to start your day, but i couldnt let that go. i even went and posted other places and had to come back to comment...

the "hippies" of today ARE the ones driving prius's and drinking their starbucks. those are the people that have paved the way for us young guns like me.  they are the ones that have made changes in this world.  call em what you want...they are hippies. they are conscience of the earth and their past, and are trying to do their part now.  as long as they aren't throwing that cup of starbucks out the window after they are done with it. 

I'm only 27. and very much into the music scene, you will catch me on the phish and furthur tours...I have a great attitude and i help out every min i can. whether it be volunteering or even getting the event staff stoned, i feel like i do my part and i dont make an impact negatively.  I'm the one at Red Rocks Ampitheatre volunteering his time after the show is over to go around picking up trash.  I'm the one handing out garbage bags at the entrance of each lot to throw your cans and bottle in.  

I'll tell you who arent the hippies of today....the generation i associate myself with.  the 18-30 year old "kids" that are on the scene nowadays.  they have this mentality that "oh i don't have to shower and be clean, i'm a hippie" or " i dont need to take care of myself, there will be somebody to take care of me"  this generation of "stoners" "hippies" or whatever you want to call them...are not out to help anybody but themselves.  thay arent thinking about tomaro and what impact today has on it.  

these kids are the downfall of "hippies"...


----------



## Roddy (Sep 29, 2011)

methinks this has become a very heated topic....


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta love angry hippies.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 29, 2011)

NorCalHal....this is a copy of an unsolicited comment on my user name  I received a month ago in my youtube inbox regarding my user name. 


*The hippie&#65279; generation; what a disgrace. Murderers (e.g. Ira Einhorn, Manson, etc.), cults, attempted political assassinations (e.g.Nixon/Ford), bombings/government take over plots (Weather Underground), brainwashing (e.g. Patty Hearst), treason (e.g. Fonda, exposing the identities of undercover CIA agents, etc.), and more. Worst of all, your generation ushered in both the AIDS epidemic and the crack epidemic. You actually believed that all of the excess of the 60s and 70s wouldn't have consequences? Those rockstars you hippies idolized started dropping like flies in the 1980s, and their death was a direct result of their free spirit mindset.
*

I know - sounds like the misguided rantings of a young person who wasn't there and has been brainwashed into believing that somehow I am responsible for all the hate of two decades including NIXON???? People will cling to any thought that will validate hate in their eyes. Farkin sad.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> NorCalHal....this is a copy of an unsolicited comment on my user name  I received a month ago in my youtube inbox regarding my user name.
> 
> 
> *The hippie&#65279; generation; what a disgrace. Murderers (e.g. Ira Einhorn, Manson, etc.), cults, attempted political assassinations (e.g.Nixon/Ford), bombings/government take over plots (Weather Underground), brainwashing (e.g. Patty Hearst), treason (e.g. Fonda, exposing the identities of undercover CIA agents, etc.), and more. Worst of all, your generation ushered in both the AIDS epidemic and the crack epidemic. You actually believed that all of the excess of the 60s and 70s wouldn't have consequences? Those rockstars you hippies idolized started dropping like flies in the 1980s, and their death was a direct result of their free spirit mindset.
> ...




Wow....people are such asshats sometimes.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah i love how the internet gives people ballz...stuff they would never say to somebody in person.  internet trolls...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Gotta love angry hippies.


:spit:  Loved that NCH!!  


Hey, everyone here is welcome to their opinions.  Be nice to my buddy spear.   

Now I don't know how serious this thread is supposed to be, and it's kinda evolved into some weird stuff...

To me it all boils down to stereo types and generalizing.  We tend to group folks as a whole.  I know it's not right.  For instance, if we see a dude in a cowboy hat and boots with spurs, does that make him a goat roper who does odd things with sheep  ?  Just a silly example for a very serious topic.  I think you all get my drift...

I guess to a degree we probably all are guilty.  It sucks to be on the receiving end though, doesn't it?   I bet our life experiences and upbringing also plays a part as well.

Really has nothing to do with hippies.

Chew on that you stinkin' hippies.    

ETA-Guess I need to clarify since this post apparently wasnt clear- 

Regarding the receiving end comment- it was about folks generalizing that long haired folks like you should all be driving Prius's and the other stuff mentioned in the original post.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 29, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Be nice to my buddy spear.
> 
> It sucks to be on the receiving end though, doesn't it?


 
Well why don't you receive this: YOU be nice to YOUR buddy spear all you want and I won't hold it against you for having an asswipe for a friend.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 29, 2011)

I know one thing, these so called earth conscious "Hippies" completely devastated the forests in Utah in 03 with their Rainbow Gathering, i was on a  work detail with the forest service and we were filling in overflowing latrine trenches for weeks, and picking up and burning garbage, the majority of them werent driving prius' or green cars, but old beat up **** boxes with oil leaks belching white smoke. Wildlife still doesnt like the area because of all the human waste that is in the ground, the animals moved elsewhere,  but im sure they all really solved alot of todays and tomorrows problems while they were screwing each other and trippin balls.


The dude who started this thread needs to be punched in the junk for inciting drama.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Well why don't you receive this: YOU be nice to YOUR buddy spear all you want and I won't hold it against you for having an asswipe for a friend.



Works for me.  

Gosh, sensitive subject and lotsa folks got their feelers hurt.  Like I said, each of us is entitled to our opinions.  I can't speak for spears but I'm guessing he didn't appreciate the war protesters while he was off fighting for our country.

The peace seeking folks didn't appreciate the service people off fighting the war.

Who's to say who's right and who's wrong?  Kind of a no win situation.

But as you can see, life experiences and upbringing yet again.  

Y'all are all my friends.  No ones offended me here, nor hurt my feelings.  I'll keep an open mind and try to see all sides.


----------

